# Gold Zebra Kawanga



## dchong015 (Nov 17, 2012)

Currently looking for a group of Gold Zebra Kawanga if anybody has any for sale,trade or knows of someone please let me know


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats a gorgeous fish BUT very hard to find... been looking for good deals on them for a few years. let me know if you find an abundance of them!


----------



## dchong015 (Nov 17, 2012)

will do but no luck


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

im still looking too, if i find anything ill get ahold of ya! Be aware that some people will sell them but they arent the true kwanga and wont have the coloring as a true so be sure to check on that too. the collection point could be different


----------



## dchong015 (Nov 17, 2012)

i found a spot that *** used before and they claim to have kawanga but have them listed as lions cove as that was the collection waiting on pics claim that barring is dark just like kawanga


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, looking for these too and stumbled upon this thread. Let me know if you find some, will you? I will do the same!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have Gold Zebra Lion's Cove....and I love these fish. Nice personality in the tank. There are a couple of vendors that have the lions cove for sale currently. If you would like to contact them you can PM me for their names and possible they could help you locate the ones you are looking for or have some suggestions on how to find them.

And here is the best source I have found for identification of the Gold Zebra's by collection point.
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Maylandia_sp_zebra_gold.htm
If you click on the collection point it will take you to a subarticle on that particular fish. Good resource.

Another way to hunt for specialty fish might be to do youtube searches for videos on them and when you find a more recent one, attempt contact with the videographer. They may be able to put you in touch with a breeder.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes I like the Zebra Golds as well , but I like the Kawangas alot , wouldnt mind getting my hands on some .... they are really hard to find atm though


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

another suggestion would be that since so many of you are interested in them that you get together when one of the big vendors is doing a "wild order" and have them special order in some of these guys for you. There are usually minimums on the groups but with so many of you looking at them, this might be a good option.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, Gold Zebra Kawanga is a really nice fish. I'll keep my eyes open for some locally.


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

good luck!! Only ones I can find that are TRUE Kwanga's are in europe. Some people will pass them as Kwangas but they really arent or the collection point is wrong and a lot of the times the color isnt as bold as a true Kwanga. (SIGH) someone, ANYONE have any? LOL


----------



## dchong015 (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah im still looking but no luck


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

If you like the look of the strong barring, you might consider the _Metriaclima sp. ''Patricki''_ from Jalo Reef.









They are a little more readily available than some of the sp. "gold" variants. I've always had a burning desire for the sp. "gold" variant from Charro (sp?) that is pictured in Ad's books    but I've never seen them on any list anywhere.

I noted that one of this site's sponsors *please send a pm* has the patricki and the gold (lion's cove tho) on their list.


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats a pretty attractive fish! what do females look like?


----------



## kawangaman (Dec 6, 2012)

Am currently breeding these fish


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Could you post up some pics of your breeding stock? Would love to see them


----------



## fishfan837 (Dec 30, 2011)

Me Tooooo.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We are treading a fine line here since we must avoid commercial discussions in forums. If you want to discuss buying/selling these fish, you should do so via PM. You could post a pic in the forum as long as it is not for selling purposes.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahhh...no pics then if you are selling the offspring...I just wanted to see the adults as they seem to be a rarity and are quite beautiful...shucks


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

Where has there been commercial discussion here DJ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The buy/sell posts were removed. Just a pic in the forum is fine. A pic of fish being sold is fine too, but that has to be provided in PM or in the Trading post.


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

kawangaman said:


> Am currently breeding these fish


The gold zebras?


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

Bump...anyone found the Kawangas?


----------



## kawangaman (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad i could help out dchong and trench it will be a while for some more list is as long as me arm and my top producer female died and her sister kinda sucks for breeding


----------



## kawangaman (Dec 6, 2012)

For the life of me this a confusing website I dont see where you are suppose to add a pic I even tried to put a pic on my profile and it regected it but ............. give me your email happy to send anyone a pic.....Ken, or just go to my facebook page and check out a pic Ken Lewis........... Milford Michigan


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is how to post a pic:
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=253657

For your profile pic you have some size limitations...I find it easiest to use free software on the web that helps you size a pic for an avatar.


----------



## kawangaman (Dec 6, 2012)

You could email for pics as well [email protected]


----------



## kawangaman (Dec 6, 2012)

Check out my new Facebook page Kawanga Kens


----------

